# Midnight club 3



## bookeyx (Apr 27, 2005)

what do you guys think of the game? i love it personally...customizing your own cars is awesome...expensive tho lol

one thing their gonna fix is the custom soundtracks...because if you have more than 7 custom soundtracks...and you listen to them during the game and they have more than 7 tracks on it...the game will go on an error screen. which sucks, but i received an email from them sayin their gonna have it fixed and put it on xbox live.

luxury or tuners?
i say luxury cars ;D


----------

